# SDS bit; normal chuck



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use one in my DeWalt & Makita drills all the time. ½" chucks, though. I keep a ¼" masonry SDS bit in the cordless case just to mount an occasional box on brick/crete.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I use one in my DeWalt & Makita drills all the time. ½" chucks, though. I keep a ¼" masonry SDS bit in the cordless case just to mount an occasional box on brick/crete.


OK

Thank you very much. I was thinking on maybe getting one 3/4 SDS for my DeWalt cordless.




Our hammer is spline though.:thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> I have a kinda stupid question.
> 
> Does an SDS bit fit a normal (DeWalt) chuck???
> 
> ...


Yup...:thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup...:thumbup:


Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Now you'll see me with a 1 1/5 bit in my cordless:lol:

just kiddin' 
I don't want to burn it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> OK
> 
> Thank you very much. I was thinking on maybe getting one 3/4 SDS for my DeWalt cordless.
> 
> ...


 
I don't think a SDS bit will work in a spline type hammer drill...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> Now you'll see me with a 1 1/5 bit in my cordless:lol:
> 
> just kiddin'
> I don't want to burn it.


I use a 1" Auger bit in my cordless millwalkee 18Volt it works good if you just have a few holes to drill otherwise use the hole hawg...:thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think a SDS bit will work in a spline type hammer drill...


I know!!!!!! I am not stupid:laughing::laughing:

I was just throwing a random fact.
I want to use the SDS bit for my normal drill.


We have a spline hammer that uses spline bits. :laughing:

Is it clear now:laughing:


Just kiddin:laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I use a 1" Auger bit in my cordless millwalkee 18Volt it works good if you just have a few holes to drill otherwise use the hole hawg...:thumbup:


Yes........otherwise you'll burn it or something.

We don't have a hole hawg because we don't work with wood. Mexican houses are made out of brick and concrete.:thumbsup:


I think it's more exciting because you're always using the hammerdrill and a large bit.:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Josue said:


> I have a kinda stupid question.
> 
> Does an SDS bit fit a normal (DeWalt) chuck???
> 
> ...


I tried it once and couldnt get the sds to spin true in a normal chuck, can you not get masonary bits to fit normal drills over there? They should be cheaper than SDS.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> I tried it once and couldnt get the sds to spin true in a normal chuck, can you not get masonary bits to fit normal drills over there? They should be cheaper than SDS.


Ohhh......what brand of drill was that??

Yes we can get normal bits. The thing is that I liked a DeWalt bit I saw at HD and was wondering if I could use it in a normal drill.

Some are cheaper in price.............and in quality


Thank you very much:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I use one in my DeWalt & Makita drills all the time. ½" chucks, though. I keep a ¼" masonry SDS bit in the cordless case just to mount an occasional box on brick/crete.


I have the 1/2 chuck. 

DCD950kl is my model:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

3/4 inch is a lot of bit for a cordless hammer drill to handle.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Josue said:


> Ohhh......what brand of drill was that??
> 
> Yes we can get normal bits. The thing is that I liked a DeWalt bit I saw at HD and was wondering if I could use it in a normal drill.
> 
> ...


 
It was my old Bosch 36v but that shouldnt make too much difference I wouldnt have thought.

How hard is your concrete your drilling over there? I consider SDS masonry bits a consumable and theyre company supplied, its still good to buy your own kit however, I just buy cheapo Irwin bits for personal use and I always buy 2 since you never know what your going to hit in the way of reinforcing rods and I just push harder till I get through them with a normal masonry bit, I know Bosch has come out with a re-bar drill bit to swap out and use for drilling through the steel so your bits last longer which would be cool.

I reccomend these for your cordless hammer drill - http://www.coptool.com/blog/2009/03/bosch_multiconstruction_hammer.html Just use them for masonry though they arent that hot for anything else like they state, they burn a hole through wood, I still have a scar on my arm from when I was drilling a hole through a drywall ceiling into a joist and being on the ladder I just cradled the drill in my left arm while I was putting in the anchor and it branded me from being so hot haha.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> 3/4 inch is a lot of bit for a cordless hammer drill to handle.


OK.

Maybe I won't buy such a big bit if my tool is in the line. The thing is that SDS bits are longer and sometimes better.:thumbsup:



chewy said:


> It was my old Bosch 36v but that shouldnt make too much difference I wouldnt have thought.
> 
> How hard is your concrete your drilling over there? I consider SDS masonry bits a consumable and theyre company supplied, its still good to buy your own kit however, I just buy cheapo Irwin bits for personal use and I always buy 2 since you never know what your going to hit in the way of reinforcing rods and I just push harder till I get through them with a normal masonry bit, I know Bosch has come out with a re-bar drill bit to swap out and use for drilling through the steel so your bits last longer which would be cool.
> 
> I reccomend these for your cordless hammer drill - http://www.coptool.com/blog/2009/03/bosch_multiconstruction_hammer.html Just use them for masonry though they arent that hot for anything else like they state, they burn a hole through wood, I still have a scar on my arm from when I was drilling a hole through a drywall ceiling into a joist and being on the ladder I just cradled the drill in my left arm while I was putting in the anchor and it branded me from being so hot haha.


Our concrete hardness depends on what you are working at. It can take you 1.5 sec to drill 2 inches sometimes because there is a lot of humidity in an outdoor wall or it can take you about 2 minutes to drill the same 2 inches. It depends on where and what kind of material they built with. It can be brick or concrete.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I throw my 1/4-inch "anchor hole" bit in my cordless drill all the time. Same with Tapcon bits. Saves buying two of every bit. Just buy the SDS, and you're good to go, no matter what. I haven't had any special issues with it not spinning true when installed in a Jacob's type chuck.

I'm not sure I'd be too worried about a 3/4 inch in a cordless drill in Mexico. You guy build your huts out of mud, right? That should be pretty easy to drill.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I throw my 1/4-inch "anchor hole" bit in my cordless drill all the time. Same with Tapcon bits. Saves buying two of every bit. Just buy the SDS, and you're good to go, no matter what. I haven't had any special issues with it not spinning true when installed in a Jacob's type chuck.



OK Thanks.:thumbsup:




> I'm not sure I'd be too worried about a 3/4 inch in a cordless drill in Mexico. You guy build your huts out of mud, right? That should be pretty easy to drill.


:clap: If you were trying to be funny then you got your point.:lol:



If you didn't then you need to get out more.:laughing:
:bangin:


We don't build with mud for your information, that stopped about 75+ years ago, except in the very poor places.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll use my 1/2 SDS bit in my hammer drill for installing hollow wall lead anchors. 
You should get one of them hollow wall sets I told you about. Saves from having to break off quick bolts later.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I'll use my 1/2 SDS bit in my hammer drill for installing hollow wall lead anchors.
> You should get one of them hollow wall sets I told you about. Saves from having to break off quick bolts later.


Which set???:blink:


Maybe I forgot.:laughing:

Thanks


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Josue said:


> Which set???:blink:
> 
> Maybe I forgot.:laughing:
> 
> Thanks


A Greenlee # 868
for 1/4. - 20 lead anchors. 
You can use this hollow wall set for solid walls and floors. It comes in different sizes also.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> A Greenlee # 868
> for 1/4. - 20 lead anchors.
> You can use this hollow wall set for solid walls and floors. It comes in different sizes also.


OK.......I had never seen one of those.:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Josue said:


> OK.......I had never seen one of those.:laughing:


They are great. You screw the anchor on, stick it in the hole and beat it with a hammer. Then unscrew the set from the anchor. The female anchor threads end up flush with the surface. 
It's made for a hollow block wall, but I use it for everything. 
The one in the picture is brand new. The other one I had was 15 years old and I left it in a ceiling someplace a few weeks ago.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> They are great. You screw the anchor on, stick it in the hole and beat it with a hammer. Then unscrew the set from the anchor. The female anchor threads end up flush with the surface.
> It's made for a hollow block wall, but I use it for everything.
> The one in the picture is brand new. The other one I had was 15 years old and I left it in a ceiling someplace a few weeks ago.


Ohhhhh..........I get it.

Hey that's awesome!!!

I'll think on getting one of those.:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Josue said:


> Ohhhhh..........I get it.
> 
> Hey that's awesome!!!
> 
> I'll think on getting one of those.:laughing:


Mine was free, but I heard it was $40 or so.


----------

